# 2x2 pairs of chinchillas needing new homes...



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiya,

I am trying to organise a direct rehome for someone who has a pair of female chinchillas (6yr old sisters) and a pair of male (1x is the brother of the sisters and the other is a previous rescue believed to be about the same age) chinchillas.

They are quite friendly but haven't had much chance to be handled in recent months due to the owners new work comitments hence why she would like to find a new home for them where they can have more socialisation and more freetime outside of their cages.

The cages really aren't the best but can come with them if needed.

No health problems known of and look to be in healthy and in good condition, all 4 are standard grey with one of the females being slightly lighter in colour.

She is happy for them to either go as all 4 or for them to be homed in pairs as the boys and girls are obviously seperated. 

Located in Hatton South Derbyshire, if anyone is interested please pm me.

Many thanks x


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Bumping as these chins are all still looking for their forever home thanks x


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Bumping as we thought we'd found a home for these little lovelys but waiting for them to move house first and have changed their minds and decided they cant afford to take on any more 

So all 4 are still looking for homes and transport can be arranged x


----------



## Blue Moon (Dec 18, 2011)

please say they have been rehomed


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

No they are all still looking for homes, they are still being looked after but she is struggling with their upkeep as she's literally working 7 days a week on 12-14 hours shifts so they are only getting minimum human contact which is why she's wanting to rehome x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow she must be exhausted, I hope they find a new home soon


----------



## binka (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry I don't know how to PM but Im looking for two male chins and would like to be able to help. Derbyshire is a couple of hours drive but I'd do it to give them a home. Makes sense to rescue rather than buy.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi, yes they are still currently available we also have another member called Silence interested as well although not sure if they were looking for male or female as I think they have 1 male already.


----------



## Silence (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, yes I am interested in the males. My intention is not to put my chin with a pair of males, I am just here to offer them a good home. If anyone knows anyone who is trying to rehome a lonely single male, I would be interested.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

The 2x boys went off on their adventure to their new home today with Binka 

The lady still has the pair of girls to rehome though x


----------



## Blue Moon (Dec 18, 2011)

Which area does these chinns live in. I will be happy to take them dependent on distance because i don't drive.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Blue Moon said:


> Which area does these chinns live in. I will be happy to take them dependent on distance because i don't drive.


Hatton south derbyshire


----------



## binka (Oct 19, 2008)

Just to say that the two boys seem to have settled in well. One of them is very friendly and curious and has insisted on coming out the cage for a cuddle already. The other one is a bit shyer but has been brave enough to come out the nesting box this evening.

They are lovely and I'm sure the girls are just as beautiful.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

binka said:


> Just to say that the two boys seem to have settled in well. One of them is very friendly and curious and has insisted on coming out the cage for a cuddle already. The other one is a bit shyer but has been brave enough to come out the nesting box this evening.
> 
> They are lovely and I'm sure the girls are just as beautiful.


Thats brilliant news! Sounds like they are settling down already 

Yep they are in Hatton in south derbyshire, I can help with transport depending on distance x


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

The lady still has the pair of females still in need of a home x


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

bump still the pair of girls to find a home for x


----------

